

Ask HN: What do you guys think of codeschool.com's ruby course? - rmp2150


======
scrapcode
I went through the Ruby course, Rails for Zombies I && II, and thought they
were fun and intuitive. However, the main things that I retained were how
rails works such as migrations and generations. Being new to frameworks, the
"auto-magical" aspect behind all of this was fairly confusing so I guess
that's not a bad thing to walk away from. Your question is, however, for Ruby
itself, and I have to conclude with saying that although it was entertaining,
I didn't retain much technical knowledge of Ruby.

~~~
rmp2150
Sorry, I meant the full Ruby on Rails track. Do you think it provided
sufficient enough introductory knowledge to enable you to start building web
apps?

~~~
downrightmike
Maybe? Rails 4 isn't finished yet it is still in RC Have a look at:
[http://teamtreehouse.com/library/programming/build-a-
simple-...](http://teamtreehouse.com/library/programming/build-a-simple-ruby-
on-rails-application/getting-started-with-rails/introduction-to-the-project)

Then when your want to know more: <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/> The videos
were a huge help

I kind of gave up on it when they had a ton of security problems. So I'm
refreshing with headstart rails from o'reilly.

It is a pretty complex subject. Just starting small is hard enough.

